

Laziness Inspires Innovation - mudge
http://nickmudge.info/index.php?post=125

======
mikeryan
This isn't really innovative, good idea its just done already.

Selenium does this for browser based apps. Autoit does it for most windows
apps. There are more depending on your particular os/language needs.

~~~
mudge
I didn't mean to indicate that automated testing is innovative. Just that
laziness can cause innovativeness within oneself.

